# To the Members of AT



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Kate, perhaps you can answer a question. I emailed your office some time ago but did not receive any response. It concerns the 07 Elite "Impulse" which I note not to be one of your current range. If I purchase this bow, as it is not a standard line, will I be covered under full warranty. Also why was it dropped and how does it compare to the "Synergy". Sorry If I have hijacked your thread but I would like to know the above prior to purchasing it. If you wish you can email me direct at [email protected]...Thanks !!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

So this explains the Elite Archery General Manager based in Texas...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=61043


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Doc said:


> So this explains the Elite Archery General Manager based in Texas...
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=61043


I know I an now thoroughly confused!


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

Wow! We need the theme music from Psycho to play when Elite Archery1 from Texas posts.

:crazy: :crazy:


----------



## BartBart (Jan 22, 2006)

Dave Nowlin said:


> Kyle is really the General Manager of Elite. There are some changes taking place. I can't reveal more at this time but in the next few weeks all things should become clear. A new reborn Elite Archery is in the making and if all I understand is true, every single thing folks have had legitimate gripes about will be resolved and the customer service you have deserved all along will be firmly in place. The best anyone can do when found wrong is apoligize and make amends. A company, especially a new company can't do any better than this either. Rome wasn't built in a day. In fact I can't think of anything worthwhile and lasting that has been built in a day. This reborn company will be under Christian leadership, go back and revisit Elite Archery1's profile. That's all I can say for now.
> Dave Nowlin


So then what's with this?


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

BartBart said:


> So then what's with this?


Trolls?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

> Originally Posted by Dave Nowlin
> Kyle is really the General Manager of Elite. There are some changes taking place. I can't reveal more at this time but in the next few weeks all things should become clear. A new reborn Elite Archery is in the making and if all I understand is true, every single thing folks have had legitimate gripes about will be resolved and the customer service you have deserved all along will be firmly in place. The best anyone can do when found wrong is apoligize and make amends. A company, especially a new company can't do any better than this either. Rome wasn't built in a day. In fact I can't think of anything worthwhile and lasting that has been built in a day. This reborn company will be under Christian leadership, go back and revisit Elite Archery1's profile. That's all I can say for now.
> Dave Nowlin





BartBart said:


> So then what's with this?


Now I am confused, just when I thought I had it figured out. I know Dave would not say that if it wasnt true.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ELITEARCHERYCEO said:


> It has been brought to my attention that someone has been posting under a similar user name as Kevin Strother. These post do not reflect the feelings of Elite Archery and are in no way associated with Elite.
> 
> Thank you,
> Kate Strother


Kate, thanks for that info. I smelled that rat a long time ago. :thumbs_do 

Looking forward to seeing the Elite line. :darkbeer:


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Now I am confused, just when I thought I had it figured out. I know Dave would not say that if it wasnt true.


You know Dave and trust him.
Dave is saying that Kyle is legit and works in Elite.
Kate is the CEO in Elite.
Kate says Kyle is an imposter.

Looks like a dirty fight behind the walls if you ask me.


----------



## 8PT (Feb 28, 2003)

*Soap Opera*

So the whole Elite Archery soap opera continues. Now it seems maybe it is trying to transform into the mystery novel catagory though. :jeez: :confused2:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Norwegian Woods said:


> You know Dave and trust him.
> Dave is saying that Kyle is legit and works in Elite.
> Kate is the CEO in Elite.
> Kate says Kyle is an imposter.
> ...


Yes, I know Dave from here and do not believe the man would come on here and lie. I know what Kate said and I dont know the answers to it (dont care really) but it seems there might be changes in Elite Archery.


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

8PT said:


> So the whole Elite Archery soap opera continues. Now it seems maybe it is trying to transform into the mystery novel catagory though. :jeez: :confused2:


I would more put it in the Seinfeld catagory 
I just try to figure out who`s Kramer


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Yes, I know Dave from here and do not believe the man would come on here and lie. I know what Kate said and I dont know the answers to it (dont care really) but it seems there might be changes in Elite Archery.


Looks like it. 
I hope it will be for the best for all people that own or want to own an Elite bow.


----------



## JohnAnderson (Sep 11, 2006)

Norwegian Woods said:


> You know Dave and trust him.
> Dave is saying that Kyle is legit and works in Elite.
> Kate is the CEO in Elite.
> Kate says Kyle is an imposter.
> ...


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

JohnAnderson said:


>


If you are confused, then you should read the posts from Dave, Kyle and Kate.
Then you can tell me what is going on


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

Let's just suppose everyone is telling the truth. All it would take is a name change for the Texan. Instead of Kyle......Wylie.:shade: No one would have to know.


----------



## fultontx (Apr 28, 2004)

Norwegian Woods said:


> You know Dave and trust him.
> Dave is saying that Kyle is legit and works in Elite.
> Kate is the CEO in Elite.
> Kate says Kyle is an imposter.
> ...


Uff-Da!!!


----------



## HotLZ (Jan 20, 2003)

hmmmm.....Maybe Elite got bought out?


----------



## brunothegreat (Aug 10, 2006)

Why can't people just leave well enough alone. If you like elite products and feel they will take care of problems then buy ELITE. If not shut up and buy somthing else!!!


----------



## JohnAnderson (Sep 11, 2006)

brunothegreat said:


> Why can't people just leave well enough alone. If you like elite products and feel they will take care of problems then buy ELITE. If not shut up and buy somthing else!!!


Somebody got up on the wrong side of the bed. LOL.


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

Norwegian Woods said:


> Looks like it.
> I hope it will be for the best for all people that own or want to own an Elite bow.


I'm not at all concerned. Building a new company from scratch isn't easy. Elite really looked like they were starting to get it together right before the lawsuit set them back. Give them some time. 6 months from now, I bet it is a different story.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Now I am confused, just when I thought I had it figured out. I know Dave would not say that if it wasnt true.


I agree with you Jerry

Maybe it's like a cat covering up Crap


----------



## BartBart (Jan 22, 2006)

Well then maybe Kyle is the general manager of the Elite dipping facility in Texas, and Kate is still the CEO of the whole company?


----------



## Dropzone2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

:d


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

BartBart said:


> Well then maybe Kyle is the general manager of the Elite dipping facility in Texas, and Kate is still the CEO of the whole company?


But Kate says he is not associated with Elite in any ways


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

A Kyle from Texas attended the ATA show with Kevin a few years ago when he was still at Bowtech


----------



## BartBart (Jan 22, 2006)

Norwegian Woods said:


> But Kate says he is not associated with Elite in any ways


Yes that is true, but their are other members who say that maybe she is lying so I'm just trying to figure it out. I just get lost trying to do it though.


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

meanv2 said:


> A Kyle from Texas attended the ATA show with Kevin a few years ago when he was still at Bowtech


This looks like a really good soap


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*Just a minute Yogi...*



brunothegreat said:


> Why can't people just leave well enough alone. If you like elite products and feel they will take care of problems then buy ELITE. If not shut up and buy somthing else!!!



Do you work for Elite? and are you the CEO? Kevin? Kate? Kyle? Dave?


----------



## Donna Martin (Jul 13, 2005)

Well lets just imagin that there may be more then one Kyle who lives in Texas. I hear its a very big state. Also we dont have a dipping facility in Texas.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

I don't really care who works at Elite and who dose not. I just want to know when I can test shoot one at a dealer in SE Michigan???????


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

Donna Martin said:


> Well lets just imagin that there may be more then one Kyle who lives in Texas. I hear its a very big state. Also we dont have a dipping facility in Texas.


You are the mother of Kate?


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Elite are excellent at drawing attention to themselves for things other than their products.


----------



## JohnAnderson (Sep 11, 2006)

Marcus said:


> Elite are excellent at drawing attention to themselves for things other than their products.


----------



## BartBart (Jan 22, 2006)

Norwegian Woods said:


> You are the mother of Kate?


Yes she is.


----------



## fultontx (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey folks, why don't everyone take the high road and let this thread die. I know it's funny and entertaining at times, but at what expense? These are real people with lives to live and bills to pay, taxes, etc just like the rest of us. I have been guilty of a little pot-stirring too, and used to have ill feelings towards K Strother, but finally realized that in the long run it doesn't add up to a beerfart in a whirlwind :sad: If you all are looking for a fight or controversy go over to the thread on genpop about Fox Sports showing anti-trapping commercials. If we all focused our negative energy towards issues like that, archery/bowhunting would benefit. Just my 2 cents, taker easy :yo:


----------



## Dropzone2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

fultontx said:


> Hey folks, why don't everyone take the high road and let this thread die. I know it's funny and entertaining at times, but at what expense? These are real people with lives to live and bills to pay, taxes, etc just like the rest of us. I have been guilty of a little pot-stirring too, and used to have ill feelings towards K Strother, but finally realized that in the long run it doesn't add up to a beerfart in a whirlwind :sad: If you all are looking for a fight or controversy go over to the thread on genpop about Fox Sports showing anti-trapping commercials. If we all focused our negative energy towards issues like that, archery/bowhunting would benefit. Just my 2 cents, taker easy :yo:


AGREES!


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

I sure would like to take KEVIN,KATE,& DONNA out for dinner and drinks to talk shop--OFF the record of course!Between the blowies and soap opera geeks,i don't know how ELITE owners and staff can put up with all the crap!JMHO.Now i suppose someone will do some digging and find out that Kevin went to school with a guy named Kyle and that this is all just some HUGE cover-up:darkbeer:


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

If anyone remembers it was Kevin Strothers who started this whole mess back in Novermebr of 2005.:thumbs_do Not a very professional way to vent your frustrations IMO.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

:drama: :der: :loco: :decision:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

PA Hardwoods said:


> If anyone remembers it was Kevin Strothers who started this whole mess back in Novermebr of 2005.:thumbs_do Not a very professional way to vent your frustrations IMO.



You started it! He finished it. The Rest Have to Follow!! :darkbeer:


----------



## JohnAnderson (Sep 11, 2006)

If someone wouldn't mind, could you please give me a brief summary of what is going on with Elite Archery. 

Thanks.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

JohnAnderson said:


> If someone wouldn't mind, could you please give me a brief summary of what is going on with Elite Archery.
> 
> Thanks.


They are making the Synergy, and soon the Envy. Thank you


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Best Analysis*

Like sands through the hour glass, so goes the days of our lives. Stay tuned to see who gets the trailer and the bucket of chicken.


----------



## BartBart (Jan 22, 2006)

:couch2: :moviecorn


----------

